# How long until paths/trails are cleared?



## FireRunner (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone know how long it takes for the bike trails/paths to be plowed? In particular the Mt. Vernon trail off of George Washington Parkway.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Probably spring time


----------



## FireRunner (Jun 13, 2009)

I wasn't sure if the Park Service actually plowed the paths...hope they do! I'm starting to get the itch early, all this snow isn't helping.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Better grab a Snickers Bar


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

After the Dec 18th snow storm it was New Year's until the paths were cleared, even then there was still some piles of snow in the wrong places. They don't clear the paths, I think we are going to need a little warm rain to get cleared before March.

I went to look at an indoor trainer yesterday, should have picked it up, but passed. I've been doing Spin classes at that Rec Center, they are great, but they don't have them when the schools are closed (Rec Center is still open).


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

I'm glad I have a computrainer and ergvideos. The best friend a cyclist can have, next to a supportive spouse.


-John


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

FireRunner said:


> Anyone know how long it takes for the bike trails/paths to be plowed? In particular the Mt. Vernon trail off of George Washington Parkway.


Umm, they don't plow. People walk on them and they get smashed down and icy.


I'm guess sometime March this time around.. Unless we get a big rain storm - like the last time.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

FireRunner said:


> Anyone know how long it takes for the bike trails/paths to be plowed? In particular the Mt. Vernon trail off of George Washington Parkway.


I don't think it gets plowed.
One thing for sure. It will clear up sooner than the western part of Loudoun County trails.
I just went out for ride today and it appears at least 2+ feet of snow is still covering the WOD trail.
I'm thinking middle to later part of March......


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

It's packed ice and snow through most of Arlington by my place, even parts that get decent sun. I can only imagine areas where it snakes through the woods. We definitely need a good warm rain in early march to clear the roads/paths. Meantime, trainer it is!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm a little late to this, but yeah, the GW Parkway headquarters folks don't clear the Mt. Vernon trail. A few ago I wrote a letter to them asking about it. The reply was that being a recreational trail, skiers should be allowed to use it as well as walkers, runners and cyclists. And chemicals should not be used as the trail runs through sensitive environments.

Both of these "reasons" are bogus. What skier in their right mind would try to use the footprint encrusted ice moonscape of a trail? In fact I've noticed ski tracks off to the side of the trail, never on it. The GW Parkway is often just feet away from the trail and it gets chemical treatments that run off into those sensitive environments. They just don't want to be bothered.

I have seen Alexandria clear a few of their trails.


----------

